# Having more than one maltese... Share your experience :)



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have been having some major moments of weakness! My husband and I have been talking about adding another fluff (either a puppy or young teen)- first it was joking (on his part) and then some more serious talking. If we are to add a 2nd dog, it would either be now or in 5-6 years at least since we want to have a skinbaby in the near future. Obi is a very playful 1yr 9 month old which is a good age for introducing a second pup. 

I need to seriously weigh the pros and cons. 

This is what I've come up with: 
Pros- 

Obi is the right age and trained
I have the time now to train the new pup
who doesn't love more maltese?!


Cons- 

double the grooming and vet expenses *(How MUCH more work is it? please share. Is it triple the amount of work?)*; I would likely keep both dogs in a shorter cut.
 much easier to travel with only one dog; but it seems easier to leave two dogs at home together with each other's company
being nervous that Obi won't be the center of attention- I love to spoil him with lots of fun activities, obviously :blush:

Augh! I get major puppy fever... I think I just need to stop seeing puppy pics LOL! jk  The other good thing is that I know I will be super picky since the personality should be a perfect match for us and Obi. PLEASE bring me back to earth! LOL! :HistericalSmiley: I keep reading old threads to try to talk myself out of it. Your experience and opinions are greatly valued. 

BTW, I have taken care of more than one maltese before so I had a taste of it but it was a bit different since it was someone else's pup.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I love my two dearly, but honestly if I had to do it all over again, I think I would stay with one. Hubby and I are both retired and home a lot so two didn't seem like such a big deal. When we just had Bogie, he would go almost everywhere with us. Now it is such a hassle to get two ready, and it does take two of us to handle two dogs, we leave them home much more often. 

Our second great love is travelling. Now we just don't just travel as much. Cassie is not good with strangers or strange dogs, and they both get stressed away from us. Finding accomadations for them is becoming more difficult. 

With that said, my good friend Cathy has three Maltese and one Pom. She loves having lots of dogs. I really think it depends on your way of life. Good luck with making your decision.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I have my three dogs plus a cat. It is a lot of hard work, and not always easy to give them all the individual attention that I would like to. But on the other hand I like to see them play with each other, I love how they like to snuggle with me and each of them have diffrent personality traits that I love about them. I dont regret getting my three!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Marisa I think you've come to the right person for this question!!! First if you have them both in short cuts, Easy. They do entertain each other, I never worry when I have to leave or am busy , vet expenses, once the first year of puppy shots are over, the rest is not too bad, , you get a discount on multiple dogs with Pet Plan, having more than one , to me is like having skin kids, when you have your first, you think that you could never love anyone as much as them, but your next one comes along and you have enough love for that second one too! I think you'd be a wonderful mom to two fluffs!! You're right ..."who doesn't love more Maltese!!! It is so much fun to watch them play, and see the different personalities! I've always has at least three dogs at a time, and mine have always got along very well.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I have three. I love them all, love their interaction with each other. But, it is a lot of work. I have a husband that loves the pups as much as I do and he helps A LOT. I also have 2 sons that still live at home, they're in school but they also help. It is a pain in the butt to travel with all three, but we usually manage to find a nice condo at the beach that will let us bring them. My children are pretty much grown, I couldn't have handled multiples if I had young skinkids.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Marisa, this is so exciting. I don't think Obi will ever feel any lack of love or attention whatsoever. 

I can't really give you much advice. But I can say if I was the one working from home (instead of my husband), I would have added another fluff now, before I have skin kids. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow I Have All The Same thoughts on this. I Dont Go Much At All.I Have all the time you need for another. I fell sorry for Yogi Not having a buddy,he has just me. I Get the fever also--want want another!!!*
*Iam Doing Pros And Cons Also. Its So Important to look at it from all ends.*
*Still thinking really hard about getting another.*

*Ill Watch To See What You decide-Good Luck. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's hard not to get puppy fever when you are on this forum...especially lately...so many new arrivals. We have five dogs, including Bella...though two are "barn" dogs so I try to tell myself that it is not the same. LOL. I occasionally feel the fever coming on but then I remind myself that for me, with two skin kids, and a job, etc. that status quo is just fine with Bella. My niece is getting a Pom puppy in late February - she is having it flown from the breeder when it is ready to leave mommy - so I am hoping that will cure some of those longings for a puppy. 

That being said, I think that you would be a great person to add a second fluff! You have done such a great job with Obi. He seems to be such a happy guy and would make a great big brother. Think of the tricks he can teach the new puppy!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

If I were a single person I would stick with one definantly. Two is double the cost, double the work-however if I were going to add a baby at some point, I think it would be beneficial that the two dogs have each other for company. Adding a child is going to really change the way things go in the house


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

After having had one at a time, two different times, I would never ever ever have only one at a time ever again. When we watch the boys together either laying or playing we say, "I'm sorry Alvin, we didn't know."

Having said that, after having adopte/rehomed 2 yr old+ dogs, I would never ever ever have a puppy again either. 

But to each his own. This is what works for us. I am trying to add a third, I've got him at least considering it instead of a flat out no.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

This is the first time I have ever had two dogs. There are a lot of pros and cons really. The grooming is of course double the work, but doable. I do keep them short though. It depends a lot on the personalities too, both of mine are people cuddlers but not each other so they always want up, but are happy to share a lap. Penny is now on my lap and Lola snuggled up tightly beside me right now :wub:, my laptop balanced precariously on the chair arm LOL Meals can be awkward as Lola is a piggy and would eat anything she can get near, but Penny would prefer to eat bits all day, so I have to separate them until I can get Penny to eat. She is very picky and small so I have to be sure she has eaten enough. One barking will set off the other, going out is a lot harder with two. Two lots of pee pads. Have I put you off yet?  

But with all that I do love having two. I just love to see the interaction that they have together, whether it be playful, irritated, loving, or whatever it is at that moment, they have us rolling over laughing sometimes. Lola is much happier with Penny around, she used to moan and groan in the evenings, we were just too boring. Penny is a total scamp, very playful and eggs Lola on all the time. I love them both dearly for totally different reasons. 

We are home with them a lot, our kids are grown and gone and we are majorly downtown condo dwellers now, so our situation is very different. If I was about to have kids I definitely wouldn't be getting another one, babies are so hard and all consuming. We had an Irish Setter at the time, and it was very hard. When my kids were older and setter gone we got a Bichon. She was perfect for the family and as it was a busy household, had lots of interest and company. Others seem to manage well with two and more and a big family, but I would have found, (especially with babylike Maltese), it too much to have more than one.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I have 3 babies, Maisie being the last one added to the family. I love them all and their unique personalities. I LOVE that when we are not home they have each other for company, They are very entertaining and so on. I also added multiples after my kids were grown. Prior to that we only had one dog the first of which we got when my oldest child was 3. Babies are very time consuming as you know and I always felt I could not give the time and attention I wanted to to my first dog. Luckily she was a Very easy dog and not demanding ( a Bichon). I also think you are better than I at the training you put into Obi.

Having 3 is really hard to go away! The vet expenses are high and we are lucky that our dogs have been very healthy except for the occasional ear infec etc. Grooming is expensive and the maintainance in between is constant.

All being said, My dogs are a part of my soul but I would not have 3 again. Our family is out of state and it is a hassel bringing all of them all the time. If your family is all close by and you won't be traveling so much it would be easier. Just trying to give you an honest take on this. If you are not planning on skin kids for a couple of years I would say go for it. 
Maybe you could PM Tammy who has 2 malts and had a baby several mo ago and get her take as she would be the closest to your situation.
Good luck in your decision, you will be awesome no matter what!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's what I would comment: it seems like you like traveling with Obi - MAJOR consideration. Also, on the occasions you can't take him, I'd think it's much easier to find someone to take one than two. However, if you have to board then they'd be together. You do have the time now to groom and care for two (I have to imagine it's double the work, right?), however, if you are really considering a skinbaby in the next couple of years, boy oh boy. Those pups will go way down in the priority list (but a good person to ask about this might be Tammy, Mom2Bijou as she has two plus a new baby). I just can NOT imagine having the time or energy to groom TWO fluffs with a baby around. Just can't. I was doing good just to groom myself!! I had an older dog when my babies were born and it was all I could do to muster the energy to pet him some days (I know, sad). However, grooming is always something you can "outsource" so that might not be as big a deal. On the pro side, it might be good for Obi to not be center of attention when skin baby comes, and he will have someone to play with because you won't be as available, mentally and physically. Anyways, just comments from me as I have more skin babies than fluffs! All these puppies are so cute!! Of course you have puppy fever!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

There is no absolute right or wrong answer for any one. I have had three dogs at a time since 1998. I feel that it makes it more of a big happy family. (I only had on child.) However, lately I have often thought I wish I had only one dog. It would be so much easier to take MiMi with me, whether it was out for the day or on a trip. But with a house full, I have to have a pet sitter. Even if I took MiMi with me, I still have to have a pet sitter.

So, they have each other for company, but none of them gets out much. 

With only MiMi to groom, I could keep her in perfect condition. Three is too much grooming and somebody always gets neglected. 

Trick training is difficult with more than one dog. They will go through their routine together, but are too wound up to learn a new trick. If I take one dog to a separate room, the others whine.

Even so, I get puppy fever real bad. I wish the vet had a vaccine I could get for puppy fever.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

We got Maddie when she was 8 weeks old and we always planned on getting a 2nd dog to keep her company and when she was 15 weeks old we got another puppy who was 12 weeks old. That was probably the hardest period of time because they both were around the same age and each needed to be trained. They did a crazy amount of destruction around the house. After they were both housebroken and trained it was absolutely perfect. They kept each other so occupied and we felt better about leaving them at home for a few hours to go out. They are both females so it worked out really well.

When they were 1.5 years old we got a 3rd dog. A maltipoo. He is an absolute joy and provides them with constant entertainment but 3 put us over the edge. 

My brother moved out with his dog, our 2nd dog so we are back to a 2 dog household.

Financially with 3 it wasn't too awful because everything was well spaced out. Since they are all different ages, they go for the annual vet visits at different times, they are all on different grooming schedules, and they go through more treats and food but since they are all small their food bill isn't over the top.

Some annoyances are taking all 3 dogs outside and for walks seperately because they cannot behave together. 3 toy breeds barking. It's hard to take 3 dogs somewhere in a car with 4 people.

If you are planning on having a baby soon it might be in your benefit to get a new dog now because once the baby comes you won't be able to focus all of your attention and love on your furbaby so your doggie will have a buddy to play with.

2 is a perfect number but anything over that is insanity!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I've had 2 or 3 dogs most of my life and have always said that I always wanted at least 2 so they could keep each other company when I'm not home. For awhile around the time I got Ivy I considered getting 2 instead of one. My daughters are now in college and I thought I would have the time for more than one.

I am now very glad that I didn't get a 2nd pup and am not sure that I will. I am REALLY enjoying being able to take Ivy everywhere with me except for the grocery store and restaurants. I go, she goes and it's fun having her along. If I had 2 pups she and the other would be home alone with each other much more often because it would just be more difficult than fun to handle two when I'm out and about. 

I would also be very hesitant to get an additional pup right now if I were about to have a skin-baby. I had NO IDEA when my twins were born how those new babies would take every single second of my time and attention. Trying to find 10 minutes to take a shower became a major challenge; keeping 2 malts groomed would have been next to impossible. We found (long story) our first malt, a rescue, when my babies were 1-1/2 years old and a little more able to play and entertain themselves, and I still wasn't able to give her near the time and attention that I can give my current fluff now that my children are in college.

Thus, if you aren't interested in taking your fluffs out and about with you frequently, and won't mind Obi not getting the attention he is accustomed to if you have a 2nd malt plus a new skin-baby, a new Malt may be ok. But if you have a 2nd Malt plus a new baby, well, while you can love them all very much, there is realistically only so much time in a day and your skin-baby will be demanding - and you will want to give - most of your time to him/her. Right now I know it is hard to believe that is true, but you can't now imagine how overwhelmingly focused you will be on that new (human) baby. It'll be easier to hold the baby and cuddle one fluff at the same time; it would be much harder to hold the baby and cuddle two fluffs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marissa, I will just throw this into the equation---it really depends on the character of the dogs. I could have 10 Kitzels without too much of an issue, but I could not add another Lisel without household help who would be totally devoted to "pup care." 
For now my puppy quiver is full, although I also get puppy fever each time I see a new baby!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have 5 so I'm totally the wrong person to ask!

If you're alone, two might be a good place to stop, travel can be tough with two, an dyes the grooming, care..everything is double, but two are a joy... I do travel alone sometimes and two can be tough,especially by air, car isn't so bad..it's easier to travel with five and have help than it is to travel with two and alone...

All depends on you really...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have two, and I prefer having one. 

The only part I really hate about having two is grooming them both. If you do all of the grooming yourself (including haircuts), it will be a lot of work, or at least I think it is. I dread grooming days now!

I do love that they play together, but that means they also fight sometimes.  I break up little scuffles almost every day -- usually because London wants to be by herself and Preston gets all up in her business!...Their personalities are very different; London is very independent and we call her a grouchy old lady. Preston is a very sweet, calm snugglebug who just wants to lay around and cuddle (and eat, lol). Their personalities clash sometimes when London wants to be by herself and Preston tries to lay next to her -- she hates that. So, in my house it is like having two toddlers fight over the same toy. LOL

If I could go back to one dog I would. I love both of them in very different ways. We are trying to conceive (6 1/2 years of trying but just now starting to try again) and I haven't planned out yet how I will handle both dogs plus a baby if we have one. Obi is very well trained, whereas London is a nightmare for me during the day (I am a housewife and she drives me nuts) so you would probably be much better off than I would.

I would think about what your life would be like with two dogs and a toddler or school-aged child. Babies are pretty easy until they start walking. Would it ever pose a problem for you when traveling or when your child has a school function? Will you be comfortable with your finances having two dogs plus a child? As long as both dogs are healthy, the vet bills aren't really an issue but what if they both needed LP surgery or something like that? The increased expense of dog food IS noticeable, at least for us.

I'm one of the only ones here on SM I think that wishes I could go back to just one dog, but I wanted to share my side with you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marisa -- I think that 2 is a perfect number if the owner is away from home a lot, and also, Obi is the perfect age, imho, to add a second fluff.

Lacie was around 18 months when I added Tilly. To me it didn't seem that much harder with 2 (than with 1). But -- adding a 3rd really seemed to increase the work. Pam an I talked about this at Nationals a couple of years ago -- how having 2 was easy, but a third seemed to add so much work.

I didn't have a problem travelling with 2 as they fit in the same bag when we flew.

If I was staying home all the time, I would prefer just having 1 fluff. 

But, if you're going to have a skin kid in a few years, I would encourage you to go ahead and get another fluff now while Obi is at the right age. When the skin kid comes along, the fluffs will have each other and not be as jealous of the baby. Just my 2 cents on that part.

If you want a well bred teenage Malt (near Obi's age), Tonia (Rhapsody Maltese) has both a boy and a girl available. The girl was the one that I was getting, but then decided not to add another fluff to my family. (Of course, I have Oliver -- but that's temporary.) Just an FYI because I know that she is a very reputable breeder and it's hard to find teenagers.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm going to write my experience then go back and read everyone else's 

I thought long and hard about getting another dog. Once Gus was "washed" from SD work I knew he needed a companion so we started looking. My mom wanted a puppy a year earlier, but I told her no. I wanted Gus trained and a little more mellow. Raising two puppies at once is like raising 3 puppies! But having one who is trained and can help "raise" the puppy is much easier.

Having two is definitely more work. With my illness I have days when it is just so exhausting. Especially in the beginning. It took me a good 3-4 months to adjust to having two.

I keep Gus and Grace short and it is easy. I groom myself, so the cost isn't much more... if you take Obi to be groomed, you will probably have to double that cost.

I loved having Gus to help with Grace. He showed her the house rules. She learned potty training faster and she learned not to chew on things.

One down side, I guess, is that I don't have the bond I used to have with Gus. We still have a wonderful relationship, but it isn't as close as it was. He plays with Grace, but he also gets a little miffed that Grace is usually always on my lap. She is a lap dog... he is a sit by you dog. But apparently not having the option of my lap miffs him LOL

I wouldn't change not having 2 though. I love that he has someone to play with and love and snuggle. Dogs are pack animals... they need companions.

I think it is good that Obi is older and trained... he will be a big help.

One thing I made sure of was to find a puppy that fit Gus's temperament. Gus is low energy and laid back... I chose Grace because she was more laid back and was not the alpha in her litter. I think they are a perfect match


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I am retired and my skin kids are grown. I love having 3 Malts...I do my own grooming so that saves money..but they keep me very busy. When I got my 2nd Malt, it was easier than I thought it would be..I will have to say 3 is my absolute limit..we do travel and take them with us but have better luck renting a house..sometimes we just bring one and leave two at home with a sitter...Rose was 2-1/2 when we got Lily who was 6 months at the time. I keep mine on a schedule and that helps a lot. Two is the perfect number, in my opinion. Obi will do great..he is such a happy, sweet, little guy and you will have no problem giving them both attention..


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

For this situation, temperament will be key to making this work. Obi isn't the type that 'needs' to have a friend to play with and just watching him in Ventura, he does not like dogs that get right in his face (although that could change in a home setting). 

There is no right or wrong answer here, honestly. I do think two is a great number and it's when you add your 3 rd one that your life style really is changed.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

See -- I'm not the only one that thinks a third really changes things.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Even so, I get puppy fever real bad. I wish the vet had a vaccine I could get for puppy fever.


:goodpost: 

Me too!!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I have two and have no regrets  Grooming isn't hard when their coats are kept short and they're both such good dogs!! It is so heartwarming to see them play together :wub: I think you'd be fine adding another fluff. Obi is the perfect age too so I say go for it!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just to add to my above post---- even though 3 is hard and I wouldn't do it again, I ask myself, "which one would I have given up"? The answer is none of them because I dearly love them all!:wub: And by this I mean chosen not to brought into the family, not to have given one away if this makes sense:HistericalSmiley:. Still , 2 is good, three is hard. ( and mine are all easy, not barkers and fairly well behaved!)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maisie and Me said:


> Just to add to my above post---- even though 3 is hard and I wouldn't do it again, I ask myself, "which one would I have given up"? The answer is none of them because I dearly love them all!:wub: And by this I mean chosen not to brought into the family, not to have given one away if this makes sense:HistericalSmiley:. Still , 2 is good, three is hard. ( and mine are all easy, not barkers and fairly well behaved!)


Michelle -- I feel exactly the same.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> I have been having some major moments of weakness! My husband and I have been talking about adding another fluff (either a puppy or young teen)- first it was joking (on his part) and then some more serious talking. If we are to add a 2nd dog, it would either be now or in 5-6 years at least since we want to have a skinbaby in the near future. Obi is a very playful 1yr 9 month old which is a good age for introducing a second pup.
> 
> I need to seriously weigh the pros and cons.
> 
> ...


*Well, well, well....I knew this was only a matter of time!* I will try to answer your questions from my perspective (crazy dog lady perspective, that is..):HistericalSmiley:

*1. How much work is it?* Well, certainly not triple. Yes, more grooming, but you are good at that, and can do it yourself, so not a big expense.
*2. Double Vet bills?* Yes, this is true. But your dogs are from good breeders, and hopefully will not have any costly problems. Now you do have to think eventually they will be older dogs, and there could be more vet bills at that time. 
*3. Traveling?* Well, I take both of mine most places. Get a the large Sturdi divided bag. It will fit both on the plane. (you can test this out when you come to Nationals. LOL) But if you have to kennel, it will cost more.
*4. Obi won't be the center of attention*. Well this is true. It happens. Someday you might have two human babies, and the first will no longer be the center of attention either. But I will tell you, that with dogs, they do develop a bond with each other that Obi doesn't have now. But I have always felt that dogs deserve to have another of their species to be with, and not just humans. I know everyone can't have two dogs, but at least provide play with other dogs regularly. I work full time, and I am sure you do as well. It is nice that mine have each other. They are such a good pair. They really bonded well. The thing you will also notice with two is that they will compete for your time and affections. You are after all their Goddess. I like having two. Frank is not good alone. He loves his people, but hates being left alone. Truff's is his buddy, and I'm happy to have both if them in my life.

P.S. Hmmmmm....I know someone that has puppies!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> For this situation, temperament will be key to making this work. Obi isn't the type that 'needs' to have a friend to play with and just watching him in Ventura, he does not like dogs that get right in his face (although that could change in a home setting).
> 
> There is no right or wrong answer here, honestly. I do think two is a great number and it's when you add your 3 rd one that your life style really is changed.


 Totally agree. I also did the three. And one was not well. That was really hard and I don't think I would do it again.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I love having two furbabies much better than one and I would definitely recommend it in general. However, if you plan to have a baby soon, I would strongly suggest not getting another one. I think adjusting to having your first child is hard for many people and it would make it extra hard with two fluffs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You could always borrow Elena for a few weeks. That will curb your 'I think I want to add a second dog....' way of thinking


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

I think you should totally get one!!(hmm.. actually, ask me that question in two days..... who knows?!!)
Obi is so wonderfully trained- Ein is housebroken, and I am sooo thankful that he is such a good boy right now- in the begining, I thought his housebreaking times were going to take forever- but one day it just clicked-almost scary that it did. I think I asked people at one time how many potty stations people have(this was my biggest worry), because it seemed like I needed to have like ten at every room, every corner where there is a rug...
his obedience training is going well too(hmm not anymore now, bc he is soo distracked by little newcomer). I do believe that its slightly more work(grooming, etc) but thats the best part about having maltese(at least for me, I love the part about grooming,,, as you can see what I do with Ein's hair.. mostly disasters, but I love messing with it:wub 
lol I think usually people already know the answers to the question they are asking- I say stick with(whichever, whether to get one or wait a little longer) how you really feel inside....:blush: I went with my guts telling me, and I am so lucky to have found a wonderful breeder!:blush:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love having Snowy & Crystal together. Overall, great experience. Of course, double the grooming, double the cost, double the care...etc but also double the fun. It is worth it. I simpley love it. Double the love and cuddles and playtime and all 

The two get alog so well. To date, Snowy makes Crystal plays with him, crystal pulls his tail, they chase each other, share tones of kisses...etc. basically, they are bonded to one another and caring for them isnt as hard. In busy times, i keep themin short coats.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> You could always borrow Elena for a few weeks. That will curb your 'I think I want to add a second dog....' way of thinking


 Or Lois.....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

While i love my 5 more than anything in the world there is no way that i would do it again but i wouldn't give them up for the world and how do you pick on who to give up, just couldn't do it. Sometimes i wonder how i even got to the point of having 5, must not have been thinking too clearly when that happened! :wacko1: :blush: I know in the future my limit will only be 2, much easier to take 2 with you than 5. I also don't think i would get a puppy again, puppies while cute are just so much work. I woud probably get a teenager or a young retiree i know they require an adjustment period still not as much work as a young puppy. I'm very fortunate that my dh loves the kids as much as i do.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- you, Pat and Michelle are just "dog" crazy.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Debbie -- you, Pat and Michelle are just "dog" crazy.



Lynn-i think i'm just plain crazy!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree with the poster who said you have to consider their personality. I could not handle another Maddie. I couldn't do it because she needs so much from me. If someone were to hand me another Maddie I would run away screaming, actually I wouldn't because I know most people wouldn't be able to handle her so if would be safer for her to be with me. But I could have 10 of our maltipoo without any stress.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Debbie -- you, Pat and Michelle are just "dog" crazy.


Do you have to have at least 5 to be dog crazy??? Gee I only have 4!! 



















I would 't change a thing!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

But Deb, you're superwoman. You can do anything. I'm not even joking, I actually believe that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Do you have to have at least 5 to be dog crazy??? Gee I only have 4!!
> 
> 
> I would 't change a thing!!


No, Deb you are crazy. You "only" have four dogs, but you take care of other people's kids all day! Now THAT is crazy! I don't even like taking care of my own kids! LOL! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> Do you have to have at least 5 to be dog crazy??? Gee I only have 4!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deb, i'll send you Chloe that way you can be dog crazy! :HistericalSmiley: Your super organized and got it together, me on the other hand not so much!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Deb, i'll send you Chloe that way you can be dog crazy! :HistericalSmiley: Your super organized and got it together, me on the other hand not so much!


Thank ya ladies! I don't know if I'm super organized or just obsessive compulsive! I feel great, have a lot of energy and always go overboard when it's something I'm passionate about! 

I say go for two Marisa!! Piece of cake, and add a human baby in there and add two more fluffs, plus several more babies, and you'll be caught up with me!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Thank ya ladies! I don't know if I'm super organized or just obsessive compulsive! I feel great, have a lot of energy and always go overboard when it's something I'm passionate about!
> 
> I say go for two Marisa!! Piece of cake, and add a human baby in there and add two more fluffs, plus several more babies, and you'll be caught up with me!


Me in that situation...OMG!! :faint: :smscare2:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Thank ya ladies! I don't know if I'm super organized or just obsessive compulsive! I feel great, have a lot of energy and always go overboard when it's something I'm passionate about!
> 
> I say go for two Marisa!! Piece of cake, and add a human baby in there and add two more fluffs, plus several more babies, and you'll be caught up with me!


Yeah, no, don't do that. (She's :wacko1


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> Thank ya ladies! I don't know if I'm super organized or just obsessive compulsive! I feel great, have a lot of energy and always go overboard when it's something I'm passionate about!
> 
> I say go for two Marisa!! Piece of cake, and add a human baby in there and add two more fluffs, plus several more babies, and you'll be caught up with me!




Don't listen to her Marisa...she's obviously gone off the deep end! :wacko1: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL! Can I just say that I love you guys? This thread was not only SUPER DUPER informative and helpful but very entertaining! HAhahA :HistericalSmiley: 

First off, I think we are ALL a little crazy B)  :wub: In a good way!

T*hank you SO much* for all of your input-- I REALLY appreciate hearing all of your experiences especially from all different stages in life. I don't want to make an impulsive decision so I like to weigh all the options. I am going to re-read all the responses- lots of great info and perspectives :aktion033: 

If anyone else has more thoughts, please continue to share and add to this thread too!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread makes me want to get another one! Marisa, good luck with your decision. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm finding some themes in all these comments.

Summary Point #1: 3 or more dogs is life-altering. Those with 3 or more are definitely crazy with a capital C! LOL! I think 2 will be my lifetime maximum so that's not an issue...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Summary Point #2: temperament and personality are absolutely KEY to a successful addition. 

-- Obi is quite adaptable- is totally fine as a single dog but really loves to play and be with his canine compadres. We have doggie play dates at least once a week and he really enjoys it! I would ideally want a pup who is like Obi but maybe just a tad more outgoing for some variety- LOL I hope that exists.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol, Marisa, take this with the humor...and very sound advice...get another puppy and a tubal ligation. Forget the worthless skin kids. Of course I am kidding...sort of...no, seriously pups don't leave you, they don't require a hundred thousand dollars for college, and while pups don't send you mother's day cards, neither do human children.

I strongly recommend that you get a little girl Malt and a vasectomy for DH.:innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm with go what you can handle. I only have one Maltese so can't vouch for multiples but I do have to say that having a human baby....so much work and so all encompassing. It gets better, but for a couple of months I had trouble just fitting in a shower for myself. :w00t: I look back to those days and don't know how much free time I'd have for grooming (obviously barely groomed myself :new_shocked one dog much less two, etc., so just give that some thought.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> *Well, well, well....I knew this was only a matter of time!* I will try to answer your questions from my perspective (crazy dog lady perspective, that is..):HistericalSmiley:
> 
> *1. How much work is it?* Well, certainly not triple. Yes, more grooming, but you are good at that, and can do it yourself, so not a big expense.
> *2. Double Vet bills?* Yes, this is true. But your dogs are from good breeders, and hopefully will not have any costly problems. Now you do have to think eventually they will be older dogs, and there could be more vet bills at that time.
> ...


Pam, yes! You totally called it  LOL! I also feel like most dogs (not all) do enjoy canine companionship in addition to the human bond. i know I'd love a Bellarata or CloudClan pup if we do add another


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been debating whether to post this because it sounds so shallow, but my biggest fear is if I get a second fluff, she won't be as 'easy' or as 'good' as Gustave. My friend (with kids) tells me you end up loving both your kids even if the second one is a dud compared to the first, haha. But I have my doubts. 

I definitely agree with everyone who said having a second kid doesn't mean first won't get attention anymore. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I've been debating whether to post this because it sounds so shallow, but my biggest fear is if I get a second fluff, she won't be as 'easy' or as 'good' as Gustave. My friend (with kids) tells me you end up loving both your kids even if the second one is a dud compared to the first, haha. But I have my doubts.
> 
> I definitely agree with everyone who said having a second kid doesn't mean first won't get attention anymore.
> 
> ...


Hahah you are not shallow at all! I really understand what you mean. I also have that fear- maybe its just our lack of experience since we only have had one dog at a time. My husband reminds me, "Each dog is different. You can't compare." sometimes, he is more wise than I . I used to compare Obi with our other dog in the very beginning but then that faded away. 

With that in mind, I think IF the right dog comes along in the right time, then I won't hesitate. It's a matter of finding "the one.". If "the one" never comes, it wasn't meant to be.

That's how I feel... Today...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm one of those "crazy dog ladies" too...I have five. There is no way Stan and I can ever go away on vacation together....oh well....that's fine with me. But it can curb your social activies....

Other than Archie, we don't go to the vet very often except for annual shots. I take the four "coated" dogs to the groomer, and man...that is EXPENSIVE!!! :w00t: 

And somebody isn't potty trained all the time.....:blink:....and I don't always know who it is! :angry: ...and I think they know it....

But I love all my kids and life is fine. If I had to choose how many I'd like...I think two would be perfect. 

Now, throwing a skin baby into the mix....well you'll have to talk with Tammy (mom2bijou). She has two malts and now a baby, where is she?? I think she's pretty busy...too busy to come onto SM very often...I miss her.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I have not knowingly ended up with two puppypoos and they are beautiful. I brush one, then I brush the other! I bath and blow dry one then bath and blow dry the other. Its really not much more work, though I think had I had one puppy I probably could train it better than having two puppies bouncing up my shins and walking them is a bit of a problem as one will walk over confidently and the other is dragging behind. But work wise I wouldn't say thats much more hardshop at all, and they do keep each other entertained. They do have completely different personalities!

Good luck with your decision!! xxx


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marisa, I can relate 100% to what you are going through right now as I have been wanting to get a second dog for a while now and have all the same concerns as you do, especially when it comes to Bailey. I think if I were in the same position as you, knowing for sure I wanted to add a second one at some point but was also planning to have a baby in the near future, I would go ahead and get the second dog NOW. The reason for that is that Obi is at a great age now to have a new sibling, and if you end up waiting another 5-6 years as you said, he’ll be entering his senior years which isn’t really the best time to be dealing with a new addition. Plus, I really think it’ll be a good thing for Obi to have a buddy around, and for the two dogs to have each other once you do have a baby and he/she becomes your main focus. I keep saying I don’t know what in the world Bailey would do if I ever have a kid – I don’t think he could cope if he wasn’t the center of all my attention all the time! So I really need to work on that as well! Hehe. 

Yes, I would say absolutely take your time finding the perfect fit for your family. The right temperament is crucial, of course. Best of luck in your search…you know we’ll be here supporting you and looking forward to “meeting” your new little one! Let us know what you decide


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Hahah you are not shallow at all! I really understand what you mean. I also have that fear- maybe its just our lack of experience since we only have had one dog at a time. My husband reminds me, "Each dog is different. You can't compare." sometimes, he is more wise than I . I used to compare Obi with our other dog in the very beginning but then that faded away.
> 
> With that in mind, I think IF the right dog comes along in the right time, then I won't hesitate. It's a matter of finding "the one.". If "the one" never comes, it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> That's how I feel... Today...


Well I saw that Stacy and Carina both have puppies, maybe "The One" is in there somewhere!! I will be super jealous if you get a puppy. I don't want a puppy (or another fluff for that matter) but I'd love for someone close by to get a puppy for me to love on!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just thought of another thing Marissa--- your career!!!! Do you plan on working after the human babies???? If so, another big chunk of your time gone.:innocent:
I have always worked as a nurse in the ER but only part time after my children were born. I worked the evening shift so the babies would not be left long with babysitters until my husb came home. Evenings in the ER is nuts so by the time I drove 45 min home saying I was able to leave on time, I was pooped the next day without a lot of time or energy for doggies--just sayin........


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Marisa - I really wanted to make sure to respond to this because I was were you are now not too long ago. After we got Daisy I created this thread:

Things I have learned adding a 2nd puppy.
I once ask what to expect from adding a 2nd pup. I knew there would be something but I had no idea. 

I knew I would have more grooming. 
I knew I would be feeding two. 
I knew I would have to isolate the two when we leave the house.
I knew I would be doing more training.

But I did not think about these things.

Lilly is pretty well trained in the house (I know I need to work her in other places) but now she is so distracted we have to pretty much work on everything again.

Lilly is a maniac about Daisy. It is like she has 2 years of play to catch up on.
Lilly wants to hump Daisy a lot of the time. 

I took Daisy to get her last baby shot and when we got home the needle site was tender when I touched her wrong she yelped. It scared the crap out of Lilly she started shaking and moved as far away as possible in the house and did not settle down until hours later.

All night long Lilly was checking up on Daisy. When I got up to do our pee pad check Lilly had to come and watch. When ever Daisy made a sound during the night Lilly got up and checked on her.

My DH is crazy ok I already knew that, but he has a very hard time handling Lilly ignoring him so I have to keep him calm.

My DH is awful with tough love. I need to be able to trust that Daisy will be ok in her pen and have Lilly on the outside of the pen. There are times when Daisy starts making noise. I keep telling him to wait until she stops even if it is to take a breath, that is the exact time to let her know she is good and ok. I think the noise is driving him crazy and Daisy is no way at the loud end of the scale of noisy and I don't do it too often but come on I do need to pee myself sometimes.

On a cute note DH let me take a picture of him and the girls. He likes to hold them like this and they like it too. 

I thought I would be better at training Daisy since I had so much fun with Lilly.
Reality -- It took a quite awhile to figure out how to do this so I really did not get better training on Daisy

I had to keep them separated for not nearly as long as I thought. I was off the first two weeks and when I left with Daisy in a separate area Lilly sat by the containment and barked the entire time I was gone. The next time I left them together and they both hopped in the bed and slept.

I knew that I needed to make them have time alone but it did not happen as much as I wanted so Daisy is pretty depend on Daisy.

I was on the fence about getting a second puppy and in the end I am very happy with my decision. Lilly has someone to play with and they get along very well. I was concerned about the different temperament so I stacked the deck by getting Daisy from the same mother as Lilly.

Of course I can not comment on adding children into the mix mine are all grown.
But I have never regretted getting Daisy.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Marisa and I have emailed yesterday about my experience in this department. I started a separte thread about my experience. Maybe it'll help other skin mommies to be down the road! 

The thread is called: Two Malts and a Baby (not sure how to insert the link to it).


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

*OK, everyone...*

I just have one thing to add:


" ......a good thread such as this one(to warn people against 2nd dog), *ONLY COME UP AFTER* I acquired a second dog...." This always happens to me... LOL


Can someone start a new thread on..... the life with second dog, and possible skin baby?!!!!!!! 

or it is possible, I am just inept at searching through this forum for useful threads.....


I am potty training the little Dongle-Ee, and I am doing :smpullhair:
On the other hand, I am soo appreciative of my perfectly trained Ein...
I am still standing my decision on getting a second one- I was very very happy to find that 'humping' is not opposite sex behavior(thank you, Lilly and Dailsy's mom!!).


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Just reading through this whole thread again and wanted to say, "Thank you" again to all who gave your insights! Whether we add a second malt or not, either way, it will be just right. I think the key to making this decision is making sure you are 100% happy with your current dog. I appreciate and love Obi so much and definitely wouldn't be adding a second to make up for anything lacking. It actually makes it harder to add a 2nd!  I'll keep you all updated one way or another


----------

